# Stripe Bass at the Meadowlands



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey in North Jersey near the meadowlands on berry creek I heard they are catching nice size stripers. You could catch them from the street under Rt 3 coming in from Lyndhurst or Rutherford. Also in Kearney by PSE&G off of Fish House Rd.


----------

